# 

## fidykg

Witam wszystkich. Moja budowa jest w tej chwili na etapie ocieplania ścian zewnętrznych (10cm styropian FS15) w związku z tym mam pytanie. Na stronie Atlas'u znajduje się instrukcja ocieplania ścian, która wspomina o konieczności użycia tzw. "listwy startowej". Moi fachowcy od ocieplenia twierdzą, że nie ma takiej konieczności a nawet są zadania, że listawa startowa ma więcej wad niż zalet. Powiedzieli, że od lat na dole ocieplenia dają kątownik aluminiowy pokryty siatką i wszystko jest ok. Co o tym sądzicie. Proszę o pomoc.

----------


## Grabek

Cześć
mój fachowiec powiedział to samo (też bedę docieplał za kilka dni). Ja chyba się jednak zdecyduję na listwy. Słyszałem opinię, że myszy przez to nie mają szans na uszkodzenie styropianu.
Sam jednak jestem ciekaw opinii kogoś kto ma juz takie listwy i czy więcej z tego pożytku czy nie?

----------


## Metal

Listwa ma jedną ważną zaletę: kapinos, który powoduje, że woda spływająca po ścianie - w trakcie zacinającego deszczu - nie spływa po np cokole i nie zamacza go. Kątownik takim zabezpieczeniem nie jest.

Pozdrowionka

----------

Ja chyba też zastosuję listwę startową, bo jak pisał poprzednik, ma kapinos, a to duży plus.
Tomek

----------


## Karlos_m

Wydaje mi się, że okapnik ma znaczenie w momencie gdy budujemy ściany w technologii 2 warstwowej (cegła, ocieplenie). Technologia 3 warstwowa chyba tego nie wymaga?!

----------


## Metal

Zgadza się, ale pytającemu chodziło o docieplenie ściany dwuwarstwowej - przynajmniej ja tak zrozumiałem.

Pozdrowionka

----------


## [email protected]

ponieważ szukałem wielu fachowców-wykonawców do mojego domu, ze wzgledu na wielkośc inwestycji ceny różniły sie znacznie. Każdy fachowiec miał oddzielne zdanie na ten temat. Uważam że kapinos 3-5 cm w elewacji  jest bezwzględnie potrzebny w przypadku stosowania innego materiału wykańczającego cokół. Listwa startowa powinna być lub nie to zależy czy fundamenty są ocieplone (opaska) czy nie.... przy ocieplonym fundamencie styropian jest u góry szerszy i opiera sie na tym niższym oraz na plackach i kolkach montażowych. W przypadku braku opaski  (ocieplenia) konieczn ajest jakaś listwa stratowa, równie dobrze może być firmowa (wiekszość fachowców na nią narzeka i u mnie ją oderwali.... w postaci listwy startowej może być aluminiowy kontownik. innego sobie niewyobrażam - ze względu na korozje. Jeśli (tak jest u mnie) mam opaske ocieplajoco-odwadniającą styropian fs-20 5 cm folie itd potem na tym oparty jest styropian np 10cm fs-15 potem do samej góry jednolita ściana. Cokołem jest jedna z mas typu marmolit czy gramaplast z systemu terranovy oddzielony tynkiem. Na około budynku w wartwach opaski jest zwir plukany pasem o szerokości ok 30 cm. piasek obok.

----------


## Marek K

Ten kampinos, w listwie startowej- nie służy do odprowadzenia wody. Jest praktycznie schowany pod warstwą tynku, on tylko wyrównuje krawędż muru. Przynajmniej tak jest u mnie. Uważam, że nie ma różnicy, co zastosujemy. Widziałem nawet opisy metod ocieplenia, uwzględniające te dwa rozwiązania jako porównywalne!!!.
Marek.

----------


## Rocky

Jak powinno się wykończyć ocieplenie przy listwie startowej? Dokąd schodzi siatka, czy od spodu listwy też dać siatkę, czy można dać jeszcze dodatkowo narożnik na listwę i styropian?

----------


## areq

Listwa startowa ułatwia w jakimś sensie pracę ociepleniowcom. Gdyby jej koszt był o połowe mniejszy z całą pewnością bym ją dał u siebie.Jednak cena ponad 600zł za listwy dookoła budynku to ciut za dużo dla mnie,jak na rzecz która nie jest niezbędna.Dla porównania za cały styropian 12cm kl..15 dałem 1800zł. Jeszcze pare takich "niezbędnych drobiazgów" i można by było kupić np. piec do c.o. za kwote zaoszczędzoną.

----------


## lukaszzzz

Ja również chyba pominę listwę startową jak będę ocieplał. Przy wykonywaniu fundamentu od razu go ociepliłem 10 cm styropianu. Stryropian został wypuszczony około 3 cm więcej do góry więc teraz równiutko w poziomie go odetnę. Będę ocieplał 15 cm styropianu i pod dolną krawędź wtopię siatkę na klej, zawinę na ocieplenie i mam nadzieje, że to wystarczy.

----------


## Rezi

listwę startowa na poziomie przyziemia można zastąpić listwą parapetową

jak znajdę wkleje fotkę 




> Będę ocieplał 15 cm styropianu i pod dolną krawędź wtopię siatkę na klej, zawinę na ocieplenie i mam nadzieje, że to wystarczy.


 jednak dałbym listwę z kapinosem - koszt niewielki

----------


## Sp5es

Listwa startowa spełnia parę funkcji.
1) jest podstawą do  ułożenia pierwszej płyty
2) ułatwia ułożenie płyt w równej linii
3) stanowi ochronę przed szkodnikami i gryzoniami (myszy ganiającepod tynkiem w styropianie!)
4) stanowi zamknięcie uniemożliwiające kapilarne podciągani wody.

Wątpiącym radzę zrobienie pomiarów wilgotności ściany dolnej części ocieplenia bez użycia listwy

Podane rozwiązania w żadnym przypadku nie są rozwiązaniami zamiennymi.
Jeśli ktoś naprawdę musi oszczędzać, radzę zamówić u blacharza (tego od parapetów - taki profil U o nierównych ramionach)

----------


## siwy z gosławic

Co do fachowców, którzy odradzają listwę to jacyś kr..... przecierz ona ułatwia i przyspiesza pracę. Co do kosztów to za 7.5 metra pod styropian 12 cm zapłaciłem 54 zł (robiona na zamówienie bo mieli tylko do 10 cm i tańszą)
Jak nie dasz listwy to kapinos musisz zrobić pod styropianem w kleju robiąc szpachelką rowek co jest trudne.

Na stronie atlasa jest fantastyczna instrukcja ocieplania i ona powinna rozwiać wszystkie wątpliwości i pytania, bardzo polecam.

----------


## Rocky

Widzę, że ożywiłem wątek, ale co z odpowiedzią na moje pytanie   :Wink2:  ?




> Jak powinno się wykończyć ocieplenie przy listwie startowej? Dokąd schodzi siatka, czy od spodu listwy też dać siatkę, czy można dać jeszcze dodatkowo narożnik na listwę i styropian?

----------


## siwy z gosławic

Naprawdę polecam instrukcję atlasa w której czytamy, siatka powinna schodzić poniżej listwy startowej i po wyschnięciu kleju obcinamy ją ostrym nożem na równo z listwą.
A tak wogóle czy widziałeś listwę startową bo jeżeli tak to nie pytałbyś czy dać jeszcze narożnik. Ale odpowiem, przy listwie startowej narożniika się nie daje bo ona ma w sobie i już nie ma miejsca na dodatkowy narożnik (chyba że go przyspawasz)

----------


## Sp5es

Siatkę prowadzi się pionowo po wierzchu listwy, oczywiście w zaprawie i obcina ostrym nożem na dolnej krawędzi, nie podwija się pod listwę. Listwa startowa ma front preforowany, klej się tego dobrze trzyma.

Przy okazji wkleję zdjęcia jak wyglądają w praktyce ocieplenia bez listew, w rzezczywistości wykonawaczej 
Jeśli rzeczywiście się je starannie zrobi, płyta na krawędzi ma kształt nie prostokątny,a klinowy np. 80 stopni, to szkody wywołane przez wodę są mniejsze. Wówczas zalecane byłoby owinięcie dolnej krawędzi płyty z trzech stron ,ca5-10 cm siatka pomiędzy ścianę a styropian, dolna krawędż, a potem strona frontowa. W praktyce wykonanie tego jest trudne.

Instrukcje ITB dopuszczają wykonania bez listew, moje doświadczenie przekonuje mnie , że nie jest to prawidłowa wytyczna.

----------


## siwy z gosławic

Dokładnie tak

----------


## Sp5es

Watpiącym polecam odejrzenie OD DOŁU, nie od frontu ocieplenia bez listew na 3 dowolnych budynkach w okolicy. Można się przekonać, dlaczego radzę inaczej - technologia jedno, a rzeczywistość wykonawcza drugie...

----------


## tacim

coś ostatnio same wątki sprzed 100 lat odkopuję  :smile:  dawać te listwy czy dać luzik i dać np kątownik aluminiowy

----------


## Cezarr

Od kilku dni mam już wykonaną elewcję. Zamiast listwy jest kątownik z siatką. W czym ta listwa miałaby być lepsza od takiego rozwiązania?

----------


## pierwek

kurcze ja po przeczytaniu tego wewątku bym wiedział dać czy nie dać...    BTW jak ocieplałem garaż to listwy nie dałem i tak się namęczyłem na dole, że jak ocieplałem dom to dałem   :big tongue:  Inna sprawa że te listwy trochę kosztują i jak piszą inni są w rozmiarach do 15cm (ja takie miałem i nie szukałem większych ale ci co szukali pisali że jest problem)

----------


## coolibeer

Ja mam 14 cm ocieplenia i bez pytania zakładali listwy.

----------


## edde

jeszcze inni podnoszą temat liniowego mostka cieplnego na listwie i braku możliwości zaciągnięcia tynkiem od dołu
moim zdaniem listwa pomaga wypoziomować pierwszy rząd styropianu (co można z powodzeniem zrobić też innymi metodami), ja mam ocieploną już piwnice (czyli cokół) 10cm styropianem wiec listwy nie mam zamiaru dawać

----------


## tacim

no nic jutro podumam i cos się wymyśli

----------


## Daga&Adam

> no nic jutro podumam i cos się wymyśli


Mozna gdzies kupic listwy startowe dluzsze niz 15cm? Mam styropian 18cm i nigdzie nie potrafie takich listew znalezc..

Ale tez mam juz ocieplona piwnice 15cm styro, calosc jest przysypana na 2,5m pod ziemia wiec to w sumie juz samo w sobie jest niezla listwa startowa  :Smile: 
pozdr.

----------


## Depi

Nie można. Przynajmniej ja nie znalazlem. Styro mam 20cm.

Jako że nie znalazłem to nie dałem listwy. Przykręciliśmy profil aluminiowy CD do wsparcia 1 warstwy i złapania poziomu. Potem się odkręci.

No i idzie. W 4 dni z hakiem zrobiliśmy ok. 145m2 styro. Warunki nieco polowe, bo rusztowania zbijamy z desek, ale dajemy radę  :smile: 

Kurcze - właściwie to czemu zdjęć nie robię?  :smile:

----------


## Daga&Adam

> Nie można. Przynajmniej ja nie znalazlem. Styro mam 20cm.
> 
> Jako że nie znalazłem to nie dałem listwy. Przykręciliśmy profil aluminiowy CD do wsparcia 1 warstwy i złapania poziomu. Potem się odkręci.


To ja chyba wogole sprawe oleje - styro z piwnicy ma 15cm i jest wypoziomowany - styro na parter bedzie sie na nim wspieral i wystawal tylko 3cm  :smile:  




> No i idzie. W 4 dni z hakiem zrobiliśmy ok. 145m2 styro. Warunki nieco polowe, bo rusztowania zbijamy z desek, ale dajemy radę


A jaka masz max wysokosc? Ja z trzech stron mam luzik - 3m. Nawet z malej drabinki dojde. Ale z tylu mam na szerokosci ~8m wysokosc ok 6,5m i troche sie tego boje..  :smile: 
pozdr.

----------


## leszeq

> Napisał tacim
> 
> no nic jutro podumam i cos się wymyśli
> 
> 
> Mozna gdzies kupic listwy startowe dluzsze niz 15cm? Mam styropian 18cm i nigdzie nie potrafie takich listew znalezc..
> 
> Ale tez mam juz ocieplona piwnice 15cm styro, calosc jest przysypana na 2,5m pod ziemia wiec to w sumie juz samo w sobie jest niezla listwa startowa 
> pozdr.


Listwę startową powinno się stosować jeżeli rozpoczyna się ocieplenie od poziomu gruntu. Jeśli masz juz ocieploną piwnicę, to zrezygnuj z niej, a problem z zakupem będzie rozwiązany  :smile:

----------


## Depi

> A jaka masz max wysokosc? Ja z trzech stron mam luzik - 3m. Nawet z malej drabinki dojde. Ale z tylu mam na szerokosci ~8m wysokosc ok 6,5m i troche sie tego boje.. 
> pozdr.


Phi - 3m to sobie ustawiasz parę paczek styropianu i jedziesz. My styropian mamy do ok. 5m (poziom parapetów na piętrze). Potem zaczyna się oblicówka wypchana wełną no i tu już będzie kłopot. Chyba będę musiał jednak załatwić prawdziwe rusztowania...   :sad:  

*leszeq* Problem z zakupem JEST już rozwiązany - robię bez niej. Nie wiem dokładnie co z tego wyjdzie, bo mam równą ilość styrop na fundamentach i ścianach ale co tam - jakos to będzie  :smile:

----------


## Daga&Adam

> Phi - 3m to sobie ustawiasz parę paczek styropianu i jedziesz.


Nooo - tego sie nie obawiam wcale.




> My styropian mamy do ok. 5m (poziom parapetów na piętrze).


Czekaj czekaj, macie styropian do poziomu 5m (piec metrowych paczek jedna na drugiej???), czy styropian do np. 3m i 2m mozna "siegnac reka" ? Jak 5m wysokosci styropianu paczka na paczce to wow - cyrkowcy  :big grin:  U mnie jeszcze ten problem ze w jednym miejscu tam jest spadek.. Ale cos sie wykombinuje. Nie takie rzeczy sie robilo ;D
pozdr.

----------


## Depi

Różne rzeczy robimy zabawne (może walnę jutro foty), ale nie - nie ustawiamy 5 paczek  :smile:  Choć dobrze, że żaden kierownik albo inspektor tego nie widzi  :Lol: 

Do 3 m myślę, że paczki wystarczą. Zależy jeszcze jakich wymiarów jesteście  :smile: 

Choć jak się nad tym zacząłem zastanawiać to chyba przesadziłem. 2,5 może, 3 to już może być lekki strach, ale da się.

My już korzystaliśmy z samoróbnych rusztowań na takiej wysokości. Mogę podesłać Ci plany  :wink:

----------


## Daga&Adam

> Różne rzeczy robimy zabawne (może walnę jutro foty), ale nie - nie ustawiamy 5 paczek  Choć dobrze, że żaden kierownik albo inspektor tego nie widzi


Az mi sie moje rusztowanie przypomnialo przy murowaniu / fugowaniu komina:






> Do 3 m myślę, że paczki wystarczą. Zależy jeszcze jakich wymiarów jesteście


Standardowo czyli ~180cm  :wink:  Mysle ze na te strone elewacji spoko wystarczy. Na druga chyba bede musial pozyczyc albo kupic pare "przesel" rusztowan warszawskich  :smile: 




> My już korzystaliśmy z samoróbnych rusztowań na takiej wysokości. Mogę podesłać Ci plany


Jak masz gdzies na wierzchu to wklejaj - przyda sie nie tylko mi  :Smile:

----------


## PeZet

Odnawiam temat. Wklejcie zdjęcia rusztowań, jakie stawialiście przy ścianach szczytowych. Może niekoniecznie trzeba kupować/wynajmować rusztowania systemowe.

----------


## orko

Kup odpowiednio długie stemple - takie 6m powinny wystarczyć. Zbij parami w drabinki trzy stopniowe. Potem należy takie drabinki postawić do pionu i podeprzeć.  A następnie położyć dechy przykręcając do poprzeczek w drabinkach. Całość jest wyjątkowo stabilna i to nawet jak za podesty służą 5 metrowe deski - calówki. Oczywiście muszą być podparte co 2-2.5m oraz wzmocnione deskami w poprzek co 60 cm.

----------


## wiaterwiater

> Odnawiam temat. Wklejcie zdjęcia rusztowań


Ale temat jest o listwach startowych, a rusztowanie, na dodatek z tych zabawnych, to tylko na zdjęciu.  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  Ale po takiej zimie mnie też nie chce się czytać .  :Lol:

----------


## PeZet

:big tongue:  Nad listwą też się zastanawiam. I na jakiej wysokości ją dać - równo z izolacją poziomą ścian, czy niżej.

----------


## coffee

Czy coś się zmieniło na rynku, jeśli chodzi o dostępność listwy startowej do styropianu > 15cm?
Mamy do położenia 20cm i tym samym kłopot ze znalezieniem takiego profilu.

Gdzieś wyczytałam na forum, że można robić takie listwy na zamówienie. Gdzie uderzyć z takim zamówieniem?

----------


## Jarek.P

To w końcu 15cm, czy 20?
20 - nie wiem, ale 15 kupiłem bez najmniejszego problemu w składzie "za rogiem", były też w każdym, do którego dzwoniłem.

A co do samej dyskusji - moi elewacjusze też chcieli robić bez listew startowych, dając na dole kątowniki, ale zażyczyłem sobie listew z uwagi na dom w lesie i zwiększone zagrożenie myszami i tym podobnymi. Koszt - kilkaset złotych, przy ciężkich tysiącach, jakie kosztuje całe ocieplenie w zasadzie do pominięcia.

J.

----------


## jareko

> ...A co do samej dyskusji - moi elewacjusze też chcieli robić bez listew startowych, dając na dole kątowniki, ale zażyczyłem sobie listew z uwagi na dom w lesie i zwiększone zagrożenie myszami i tym podobnymi. *Koszt - kilkaset złotych, przy ciężkich tysiącach, jakie kosztuje całe ocieplenie w zasadzie do pominięcia*.....


I kiedy w końcu ktoś to zrozumie? 
A później pojawiają się posty - myszy zeżarły mi styropian. Myszy zrobiły sobie gniazdo w wełnie. I nie ma to znaczenia czy miasto czy wieś - myszy są wszędzie

----------


## coffee

Jarek.P chodziło mi o grubość większą niż 15cm (napisałam >15). Do tej pory znalezlismy właśnie max. 15cm, a potrzebujemy 20cm.

----------


## Jarek.P

Jasne. 
">" przeniosło się do innego wiersza i mi umknęło.

J.

----------


## rysiula

> Jarek.P chodziło mi o grubość większą niż 15cm (napisałam >15). Do tej pory znalezlismy właśnie max. 15cm, a potrzebujemy 20cm.


Listwy startowe (czy profile cokołowe)  grubości 203 mm bez problemu kupilismy tutaj http://www.talo.pl/cokolowy.html

----------


## coffee

Wielkie dzięki Rysiula!

----------


## Buschido

Gdzieś w necie przeczytałem, że listwy cokołowe aluminiowe *nie stosuje się od poziomu gruntu, lecz od 30 cm ponad nim*. Czy jest to prawda czy nie ? Mam ten dylemat, ponieważ garaż + pomieszczenia techniczne ocieplał będę od poziomu gruntu i się waham, czy dać listwy cokołowe, czy wkleić siatkę i ją zawinąć od spodu i wkleić listwę z kapinosem. Pozostała część ocieplenia (150mm) oparta będzie na ociepleniu fundamentu (80 mm) wystającym ok. 0,5 m ponad grunt. Tutaj wklejona zostanie tylko plastikowa listwa kapinosowa.

Pozdr

----------


## odaro

> Gdzieś w necie przeczytałem, że listwy cokołowe aluminiowe *nie stosuje się od poziomu gruntu, lecz od 30 cm ponad nim*. Czy jest to prawda czy nie ? Mam ten dylemat, ponieważ garaż + pomieszczenia techniczne ocieplał będę od poziomu gruntu i się waham, czy dać listwy cokołowe, czy wkleić siatkę i ją zawinąć od spodu i wkleić listwę z kapinosem. Pozostała część ocieplenia (150mm) oparta będzie na ociepleniu fundamentu (80 mm) wystającym ok. 0,5 m ponad grunt. Tutaj wklejona zostanie tylko plastikowa listwa kapinosowa.
> 
> Pozdr


To może PCV właśnie wyczytałem na Listwa startowa PCV że takie też istnieją

----------


## drejku

Wszytko wygląda bardzo optymistycznie w dyskusji - możecie kupić listwy tu i tam ... A w praktyce: w różnych firmach i na składach szukałem listw 18cm (183) i minimalny czas oczekiwania wynosił miesiąc!!! Styropian jest w zasadzie od ręki (do tygodnia czasu), na ekipy czeka się 2-3 tygodnie - nie ma problemu.

Jeśli ktoś ma informacje gdzie faktycznie można kupić listwy szersze niż 15cm to proszę o info  :smile:

----------


## brachol

listy startowe do grubości 203 są na allegro

----------


## odaro

Czy ma jakieś znaczenie czy listwa startowa jest aluminiowa czy ze stali ocynkowanej?

Która jest lepsza?

----------


## odaro

> Czy ma jakieś znaczenie czy listwa startowa jest aluminiowa czy ze stali ocynkowanej?
> 
> Która jest lepsza?


Hej napiszcie czy ma to znaczenie czy aluminiowa czy ze stali ocynkowanej.

----------


## vanka99

Witam
Możecie wkleić jakieś fotki - jak wygląda listwa startowa przy zrobionym ociepleniu a jak to  wygląda kiedy listwy się nie daje i co można zrobić w zamian . Kwestia tzw kapinosa.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## jaremy

czy cos sie zmieniło z tymi listwami. podnoszę temat
ja mam ocieplenie fundamentu 15 cm i 0,5 m ponad grunt dalej ma isc styropian 20 cm

----------


## Jarek.P

A co się tu miało zmienić?
Sprawa przecież jest prosta: albo dajesz te listwy albo nie. Jeśli nie dasz, to zaoszczędzisz jakieś śmieszne w skali kosztów ocieplenia pieniądze, a zafundujesz sobie za to mnóstwa innych problemów, od tego, jak zrobić kapinos począwszy, na "ratunku, myszy wgryzły się w styropian, co robić????" skończywszy.

J.

----------


## jaremy

a powiedz jak połączyć ocieplenie fundamentu z ociepleniem budynku

----------


## Jarek.P

A będzie wystawać jedno względem drugiego? Jeśli tak i jeśli będzie to normalny układ, znaczy że elewacja wystaje względem cokołu, to u dołu elewacji dajesz normalnie listwę startową, która tym samym będzie zakańczać styropian fundamentowy. 
Jeśli układ jest odwrotny (rzadkie, ale zdarza się) i cokół wystaje spod elewacji, to potrzebna jest nie listwa startowa, a normalna obróbka blacharska, coś w rodzaju parapetu wokół domu.

A jeśli jedno z drugim jest na równo, to w sumie nie jest potrzebne nic, wystarczy po całości siatką na kleju pojechać.

J.

----------


## jaremy

ocieplenie docelowe (czytaj gora) będzie wystawać poza cokół

----------


## jamai

A Panowie, co zrobic jesli wykonawca fundamentów wykonał je krzywo a wykonawca domu szkieletowego zlecil pracownikom aby startowali z listą startową zwracajac uwage glownie na poziom pierwszej płyty styropianowej i teraz mam dolną krawędź ściany otynkowany poziomo ale pod nią mam na 1-3 palce (w zależności od ściany budynku) przerwę między listwą startową a ścianą fundamentu. 
Teraz to mogę piłę włożyć między fundament a belkę drewnianą domu i piła przechodzi do środka...

Jak ocieplić prawidlowo ten fragment aby nie było mostka termicznego?

Dzięki za poradę.

----------


## Termo Organika

> Listwa ma jedną ważną zaletę: kapinos, który powoduje, że woda spływająca po ścianie - w trakcie zacinającego deszczu - nie spływa po np cokole i nie zamacza go. Kątownik takim zabezpieczeniem nie jest.
> 
> Pozdrowionka


Święta racja

----------


## Adaxis

Witam! Mam wyjście ze ściany fundamentowej styrodurem g=15cm  na 1 pustaka wyżej. Na tym styrodurze zamierzam oprzeć styropian ocieplenia elewacji g=20cm. 
1.Czy w takim przypadku nie wystarczy zwykła aluminiowa listwa podtynkowa dla wzmocnienia kapinosa? Jest jakaś  przewaga listwy startowej? Styrodur jest b. twardy i będzie równo przycięty.
2. na styrodur, pod kapinos pójdzie kilka warstw płytek klinkierowych - czy wystarczy styrodur pokiereszować/ponacinać na głębokość 0.5cm fleksem, żeby płytki się lepiej trzymały? Jak to robicie? Pozdrawiam

----------


## Robinson74

> Hej napiszcie czy ma to znaczenie czy aluminiowa czy ze stali ocynkowanej.


No właśnie. Z jakich materiałów dostępne są listwy startowe i który materiał ma więcej zalet?




> Czy coś się zmieniło na rynku, jeśli chodzi o dostępność listwy startowej do styropianu > 15cm?
> Mamy do położenia 20cm i tym samym kłopot ze znalezieniem takiego profilu.
> Gdzieś wyczytałam na forum, że można robić takie listwy na zamówienie. Gdzie uderzyć z takim zamówieniem?


Minęło dobrych parę lat od założenia wątku, ocieplenia daje się już ponad 20cm, a listw szerszych nie widzę w standardzie. Pewnie trzeba sprowadzać na specjalne zamówienie?

----------


## fighter1983

listwa startowa odchodzi do lamusa ze wzgledu na to, jak bardzo staje sie niefunkcjonalna
w to miejsce stosuje sie listwe okapnikowa, odpowiednio zamontowana i przy prawidlowo wykonanej warstwie zbrojnej cokolu jest lepwszym, tanszym, bardziej funkcjonalnym rozwiazaniem

----------


## Robinson74

Czy zatem znajdę listwę okapnikową na styropian *22cm* czy może tutaj grubość styropianiu nie ma znaczenia? 
U mnie będzie tak: piwnica XPS 15cm, cokół EPS 18cm, elewacja EPS 22cm.

----------


## fighter1983

http://med-bud.pl/narozniki-i-listwy...0,p145,pl.html

----------


## fighter1983

czemu na cokol dajesz co innego niz na izolacje pionowa fundamentu? 
wyciagnij xps 15cm do gory az do styku z eps 22cm na elewacji. 
jezeli nie chcesz miec takiej roznicy - doklej do 15xps 3cm klejem pu, ale zostaw xps w tej strefie

----------


## Robinson74

Te 18cm w strefie cokołowej to zalecenia po analizie cieplno-wilgotnościowej projektu. 
Zresztą w oryginalnym projekcie nawet w podziemnej strefie ścian piwnicy miałem 18cm XPS, ale analiza wykazała, że 15cm w zupełności tam wystarczy. Nad gruntem wolałbym mieć więcej niż 15cm i być może rzeczywiście zostawię tam XPS. Oczywiście hydroizolacja będzie wyciągnięta na cały cokół. 
Wprawdzie budowę rozpoczynam dopiero na wiosnę 2019, ale czytając Twoje wpisy, nie wykluczam współpracy z MedBUD.  :wink:

----------


## fighter1983

zapraszam
tak w miedzyczasie wpadlo mi do glowy ze przy 18cm w tym miejscu lepiej jest zrobic kanapke 10+8cm zamiast 15+3 ze wzgledu na to, ze 3-ka potrafi byc 10eur na m3 drozsza a w sumie bez roznicy z czego sie sklada.

----------


## jacol134

Witam. Właśnie jestem w trakcie montażu listw startowych. Zapraszam na video https://youtu.be/smz72T9OyU8

----------


## Edekzelian

> zapraszam
> tak w miedzyczasie wpadlo mi do glowy ze przy 18cm w tym miejscu lepiej jest zrobic kanapke 10+8cm zamiast 15+3 ze wzgledu na to, ze 3-ka potrafi byc 10eur na m3 drozsza a w sumie bez roznicy z czego sie sklada.


Fighter, potrzebuje opinii, a widzę że królem ociepleń jesteś  :smile: 

Dlaczego się robi "daszek" z ocieplenia scian nad ociepleniem fundamentu? czyli taki okap. na scianę 20, a od fundamentu 15cm i mam cokół zadaszony 5cm.
Czy mogę licować "część cokołową" z "częścią ścienną" tak by nie było "daszka"? czy na coś to rzutuje?

----------


## fighter1983

> Fighter, potrzebuje opinii, a widzę że królem ociepleń jesteś 
> 
> Dlaczego się robi "daszek" z ocieplenia scian nad ociepleniem fundamentu? czyli taki okap. na scianę 20, a od fundamentu 15cm i mam cokół zadaszony 5cm.
> Czy mogę licować "część cokołową" z "częścią ścienną" tak by nie było "daszka"? czy na coś to rzutuje?


E tam królem. 
Cokol daje linię odcięcia. Coś co można w razie w naprawić. Jak zrobisz elewacje bezcokolowa ewentualną naprawa to remont całej elewacji. Na cokołach też stosuje się inne rozwiązania niż na elewacje, poprawnie wykonany cokół kosztuje dużo więcej niż elewacja. A ten uskok daje opcje zmiany materiałów, ponadto jeszcze pełni jednak funkcje odcięcia wody spływającej po elewacji. 
To nie jest tak że po prostu tynkiem do ziemi i będzie fajnie. No nie będzie.

----------


## Edekzelian

> E tam królem. 
> Cokol daje linię odcięcia. Coś co można w razie w naprawić. Jak zrobisz elewacje bezcokolowa ewentualną naprawa to remont całej elewacji. Na cokołach też stosuje się inne rozwiązania niż na elewacje, poprawnie wykonany cokół kosztuje dużo więcej niż elewacja. A ten uskok daje opcje zmiany materiałów, ponadto jeszcze pełni jednak funkcje odcięcia wody spływającej po elewacji. 
> To nie jest tak że po prostu tynkiem do ziemi i będzie fajnie. No nie będzie.


Myślałem czy by nie zlicować cokołu z tynkiem, oczywiście stosując odpowiedni materiał na cokół. Ale w sumie nie zalezy mi na tym licowaniu tak bardzo.
Dziękuję za informacje  :smile: 

PS. napisałem priv w sprawie zakupu styro

----------


## donvitobandito

Ja u siebie nie zrobiłem cokołu (tynk silikonowy) głównie ze względu na fakt, że nie byłbym w stanie ukryć pod nim rur spustowych w elewacji. Minus, że dołożyliśmy do samego dołu ten sam styropian co na elewacji (biały dach/podłoga). Na razie nie widzę żadnych oznak podciągania wilgoci, ale po tych postach obawiam się, że muszę pomyśleć nad odpowiednim zabezpieczeniem.

Czy myślicie, że mógłbym w celu zabezpieczenia, podczas układania kostki dochodzącej do domu, obłożyć dom folią fundamentową pomiędzy ów kostką, a elewacją? Ewentualnie, czy do tego celu nadawałoby się coś innego, może typu membrana dachowa...

----------

